# First Log on the new Mill



## gvwp (Jun 26, 2015)

Ran a nasty ole pine log to test out the new Super 70. Its a beautiful machine. Yesterday spent most of the morning at Woodmizer for training. Its quite a bit different than what I am used to but I think once I get used to it the new mill will be a fantastic machine and well worth the investment. Its a wide model and will do 40" logs. Here are a few pics of sawing the first log.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 14


----------



## Kevin (Jun 26, 2015)

There's only a Way Cool! rating and that is not enough. We need a SuperCalifragilisticMegaAwesomeWayEffingCoolMassiveExpialidocious!!! rating!

That sucker is SWEET! How wide will it cut?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## gvwp (Jun 26, 2015)

Kevin said:


> There's only a Way Cool! rating and that is not enough. We need a SuperCalifragilisticMegaAwesomeWayEffingCoolMassiveExpialidocious!!! rating!
> 
> That sucker is SWEET! How wide will it cut?




Its 35 1/2" between the guides. Looking forward to doing some of the gnarly logs in the yard currently.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 26, 2015)

Wow that is total coolness.


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 26, 2015)

Super nice saw


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 26, 2015)

Congrats! Can't wait to see the lumber come off the line! Chuck


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 26, 2015)

Wow! I now have a serious case of mill envy


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 26, 2015)

I dont know squat about mills and I'm jealous. Congrats on that beast.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## justallan (Jun 26, 2015)

Very nice indeed. I just wish I had the time run mine, let alone making something like that pay for itself.


----------



## HomeBody (Jun 27, 2015)

They look so nice when they are brand new! Any luck selling the old one? Gary


----------



## Ralph Muhs (Jun 27, 2015)

Makes my homemade mill look really bad! But I bet you payed more than the 3000 I paid. Yours makes me drool!


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 27, 2015)

Thats Tim the Tool Man Taylor crazy cool !


----------



## gvwp (Jun 27, 2015)

HomeBody said:


> They look so nice when they are brand new! Any luck selling the old one? Gary



Yes. The old 70 went to a nice fellow in Bloomington, IN. He has 200 acres of woods and will give the 70 a good home.


----------



## gvwp (Jun 27, 2015)

justallan said:


> Very nice indeed. I just wish I had the time run mine, let alone making something like that pay for itself.



Yes I understand. I don't know when my hobby crossed that line and turned into a business. Thats just the good deal with this new mill. It will be used nearly every day. Its a cornerstone of my business and will be used to create so many wonderful products. My business simply could not run without a high production Woodmizer sawmill. Boy, sounds like a plug for Woodmizer but its not.  Just the truth. I put 2300+ hours on the last 70. Will see what this mill will produce but I know what you mean. This type of mill would be a bit overkill for a weekend hobbyist. The smaller mills do a fine job and there are a lot of them out there.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

